# Comey Clears Clinton



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow just wow

He must know the fix was in and is trying to save his job. Damn it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That was some fast reviewing!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bought and paid for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Power, Greed, Money.

We The People have been and are screwed. Nothing less than a total Re-Set will change this. 

GOD will not save this once great Republic. We The People have kicked HIM out and told HIM to go to hell. 

Our children and grand children must step up. But I fear they will not.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh dude not cool.

I dont blame Comey for this one, he is a cop through and through, someone is pulling the strings BIG SHOCKER

Welllll, I guess I should get my guns cleaned

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This is a joke right!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Gonna be a bitch if it comes out that......Comey was also corresponding with Hillary on her home-brew server while Secretary of State.......


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, unless the Clinton Foundation is still going on, nothing will still to this women.. I wish we were able to follow the money..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My understanding is that Clinton was cleared for a second time regarding her emails, but the Clinton Foundation Scandal investigation continues.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

What's this country coming to ? We are in deep :vs_poop: now if she gets elected . we all need to be ready " clean , oil , lock & load " .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He works on Sunday! I have a feeling we've been had.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> My understanding is that Clinton was cleared for a second time regarding her emails, but the Clinton Foundation Scandal investigation continues.


Tell how is that gonna work out for us?

I hope the entire FBI quits en-mass! That would matter!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The US Presidential Race drama continues .......


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is there even a slight chance left that she won't win?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's see, a year for the first investigation with 33,000 emails and less than a week for 265,000? Sounds right to the sheepole. An honest man in Washington stands out like a whore in Church. Have you seen either lately?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

And you all didn't seriously think that the FBI will actually do her in right? The system is corrupt and they will all look out for each other. What this country needs is a reset. Drain the swamp as trump would say. Get rid of the dead weight in Washington and while we are at it, let's change DC back to the way it is supposed to be. DC means District of Columbia, not District of Corruption.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you expect anything different. The hard drive has been cleaned up all is good.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> This is a joke right!


I wish; not an onion site; look at the glee on cnn.com's home page


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Makes me wonder if it wasn't a wag on the puppy to prevent a wiki story from gaining traction.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> What's this country coming to ? We are in deep :vs_poop: now if she gets elected . we all need to be ready " clean , oil , lock & load " .


I just hope we don't have to, but if we do I hope the patriots actually go out and do what needs to be done.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

6811 said:


> I just hope we don't have to, but if we do I hope the patriots actually go out and do what needs to be done.


I might be all wet, but something tells me...blm riots and looting...any future homeland, muslim-caused mass deaths...will be dealt with a different way...and not by the police or FBI.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bet the gun shops will be packed Monday morning.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Robie said:


> I might be all wet, but something tells me...blm riots and looting...any future homeland, muslim-caused mass deaths...will be dealt with a different way...and not by the police or FBI.


Don't count out the police yet, cops are humans too and they're up to their necks in BS. A lot of them are fed up and would do the right thing when the time comes.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Limbaugh: FBI Rekindled Email Investigation Just to Distract Attention From Wikileaks | Mediaite


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

indie said:


> Is there even a slight chance left that she won't win?


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

'Well Bless Our Little Hearts' ...the last flicker of hope hasn't been crushed yet!


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

6811 said:


> I just hope we don't have to, but if we do I hope the patriots actually go out and do what needs to be done.


Are you not a patriot?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Maol9 said:


> 'Well Bless Our Little Hearts' ...the last flicker of hope hasn't been crushed yet!


How so?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

6811 said:


> I just hope we don't have to, but if we do I hope the patriots actually go out and do what needs to be done.


I am with the Patriots 100% , I will do what ever I can .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This newest e-mail revelation comes as no surprise to me. Comey is a bought man. The FBI has lost all it's credibility.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> This newest e-mail revelation comes as no surprise to me. Comey is a bought man. The FBI has lost all it's credibility.


....and I think the only way they get it back is if they rise up and raise a little hell.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Originally Posted by Maol9

'Well Bless Our Little Hearts' ...the last flicker of hope hasn't been crushed yet!

How so?


stowlin said:


> How so?


Sorry for confusion Stowlin, that was 100% Pure Sarcasm my friend.


----------

